# Anzugsmoment X12-Schaltauge ?



## toecutter04 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe schon alles durchsucht aber: ich finde nirgends eine Drehmomentangabe der Befestigungsschraube des X12-Schaltauges vom Slide 130.
Hätte mir evtl. jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß
toecutter


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2016)

6Nm habe ich gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

